# Salida de video del nokia n 73



## LUIZZZZO (Ago 25, 2009)

hola
sabria decirme alguien como podria sacar una salida de video al n 73 para poder conectar una pantalla de 7 pulgadas y asi ver en dicha pantalla la misma imagen que sale en el displey del telefono???
querria poner en el coche una pantalla de 7 pulgadas y asi poder ver las imagenes del tom tom mas grandes.
muchas gracias


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 25, 2009)

hola luizzzzo te cuento:
creo que si se puede hacer el cable que necesitas...
la información para hacer esto es algo complicada asi que vamos a hacer pruebas dale???

aqui te dejo un esquema para que probes...


----------



## LUIZZZZO (Ago 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias " kaká " por preocuparte y darme una respuesta tab rapida.
podrias mandarme una imagen un poco mejor es que no lo veo nada vien.
gracias

Muchas gracias " kaká " por preocuparte y darme una respuesta tab rapida.
podrias mandarme una imagen un poco mejor es que no lo veo nada vien.
gracias


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 26, 2009)

aver vamos por parte entonces...
1-necesitas un cable con el conector tipo usb pero que tenga todos los pines para que puedas utilizar todos los pinesl...
2-fichas plug macho (audio L,audio R,video)

*de la foto que te pase ya sabras la disposision de pines..
el pin 8 es la masa (GND)
el pin 4 es el video (creo)---tenes que probar..
el 11,12,13 son de audio..tendrias que probar en cual funciona....

no es dificil pero bueno la cosa es que consigas el conector para ese celu...

bueno amigo cualquier cosa avisame que tal te va...

yo me hice un cable para mi n95 y gaste $5 argentinos!!! 
vi que los venden a $80 :S:S:S:S(estan todos por las nubes)

saludos!!


----------



## LUIZZZZO (Ago 26, 2009)

GRACIAS KAKÁ
Lo probare pero primero tengo que conseguir el conector.
ya te contare.
gracias


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 26, 2009)

ok amigo suerte!!!

saludos!


----------



## LUIZZZZO (Ago 28, 2009)

que pena lo estoy probando pero el video no se ve. eso si el audio es perfecto.
Como podria intentarlo de nuevo?
cambio la masa del video al oin nº 2????
gracias de antemano.

1	Vin	Charger input
2	GND	Charger ground
3	ACI	Accessory Control Interface (short with pin 2 for handsfree recognition)
4	V Out	Connected to pin 3 in DKU-2 usb data cable
5	USB Vbus	Also act as USB power detection? Should be connected to USB pin 1 in usb data cable. (USB Vcc +5V)
6	FBus Rx/USB D+	USB exists only in some models*. Should be connected to USB pin 3 in usb data cable. (USB DATA+)
7	FBus Tx/USB D-	USB exists only in some models*. Should be connected to USB pin 2 in usb data cable. (USB DATA-)
8	GND	Data GND (USB GND)
9	X Mic-	Audio in - Ext. Mic input negativ
10	X Mic+	Audio in - Ext. Mic input positiv
11	HS Ear L-	Audio out - Ext. Audio out - left, negativ
12	HS Ear L+	Audio out - Ext. Audio out - left, positiv
13	HS Ear R-	Audio out - Ext. audio out - right, negativ
14	HS Ear R+	Audio out - Ext. audio out - right, positiv. Pins 10-14 may be used for antenna connection.
 	GND	shield GND in cavities


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 29, 2009)

la masa del pin 2 es para la carga...
la que te tiene que funcionar es la del pin 8 pero bueno hay que intentar en los otros lugares para ver si sale el video...
vi que en algunos celulares el video sale del pin del microfono asi que tendras que probar...mientras tanto sigo buscando para ver si hay algo

saludos!


----------

